# Anyone conceive from intercourse 5 days before ovulation?



## lessharp

Just curious what the odds are... My husband and I had an 'accident' 1 day after my AF. The day after, I had some mild cramping. Next day some thick CM.

I started charting my BBT(never have before)...and along with some EWCM on days 4 & 5...and increased sex drive...I am fairly positive of ovulation on day 5. My BBT shows a steady rise 97.4, 97.5, 97.7, 97.9 I also always have short cycles of 25 days.

Anybody conceive 5 days before ovulation?


----------



## MaerynPearl

how many days long is your AF? (just to give me an idea of how far along possible O would have been)


----------



## AllyRae

My 20 month old was conceived about 5-6 days before ovulation. It was crazy because not only did I O early that month, but apparently she was also conceived almost a week before that. Apparently she was the kid who really really wanted to be here.







:


----------



## lessharp

My period started on Sept 9....with normal flow of only 3 days. My cycles have been averaging about 24-25 days.


----------



## MaerynPearl

So you DTD on the 12th and think you may have ovulated on the 17th?

Its possible, I wouldn't say its horribly likely but I would not rule it out of the realm of possibility.

that would put ovulation at CD8... if you have 24/25 day cycles you likely ovulate somewhere between CD10 and CD17, though... depending on how long your luteal phase is, so I would have to say that knowledge plus the fact that your temps don't really look like they have gone to post-o yet and you are only CD10 I think you are probably safe.

EWCM can dry up up to several days before O... or at least appear to if you are dehydrated at all. Ovulation cramping can also happen several days pre-O (I always thought mine was the moment O happened... until I started charting and after about 3 months I realized no, it happened 2 days before O every single month!)


----------



## lessharp

Yes. I have been cramping all week long. That is out of the norm for me, but I am also 41 years old...so I suppose my cycle could be out of whack as I am getting closer to menopause.


----------



## mamaof5boys

Yep- first child. DH was out of town so we thought there was no way to conceive. DTD 5 days before I ovulated. First month we were trying to get pregnant.

On the other end- I am 40 and I get cramping several days to a week before I get my period. Found out my progesterone was low and that is why I am having these symptoms.


----------



## lessharp

UPDATE:

BBT (started tracking on day 8) Took temp late afternoon on day 7 and got 97.4

day 8 - 97.4 EWCM
day 9 - 97.5 EWCM
day 10- 97.7 Wet CM very bad cramping...like worst period. (not on one side or other)
day 11- 97.9
day 12- 98.0
day 13- 98.1
day 14- 98.1
day 15- 98.1

Curious...does this lean towards ovulation on day 10? My temps just don't seem to do much from day to day. Very gradual. How can I tell when I ovulated?


----------



## texasfarmom

In reply to the OP, I conceived DD by DTD 5 days prior to O. I told my husband I was sure we were safe b/c O was several days away. We were being careful do to insurance not kicking in for a preg. for another few days...turns out we had a beautiful baby 9 months later!


----------



## jee'smom

was just coming on here to ask the same question!!! dh and i dtd thursday night- cd8. we use the withdrawal method, and have never gotten pg from the method in 14 years. while dtd, he was like "oh, i think i might have just..." i have 26 day cycles, so i always thought i ovulated around cd12, but dd1 and ds were conceived cd13, and dd2 cd14 or 15.

so i guess i know that it is a possibility, but it's probably not probable that i'm pg.

idk, dh doesn't want anymore, but lately i feel as if i might want more. and i'm sick and tired of every month being like "could i be? could i be?" and i never am. i mean, how long can you use the withdrawal method and not get pg?!!! i swear i cannot believe that i haven't gotten pg from it yet! i'm starting to like when he's out of town working during ovulation time, just so i know i can relax for the month, instead of obsessing that i may be pg (b/c that's how i am! and then i'm poas every month!)

ah, thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## AGF

Me! My twins were conceived the day following AF.


----------



## jee'smom

Wow!!!


----------



## Three~Little~Birds

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AGF* 
Me! My twins were conceived the day following AF.

Oh my goodness! Did you typically have short cycles??

My last DD was conceived 7 (!) days before O. I was charting and my husband was travelling a lot so there was only one time that it could have happened... I couldn't believe it!


----------



## jee'smom

that's incredible!!! so, you probably thought "that cycle was a wash!" were you shocked to find out you were pg?!


----------



## Three~Little~Birds

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jee'smom* 
that's incredible!!! so, you probably thought "that cycle was a wash!" were you shocked to find out you were pg?!

Completely! We had also been casually TTC for 18 months, but kept missing many windows of opportunity due to travelling, so it wasn't like I thought that we were particularily fertile (I was also nursing a 3 y.o., which probably was affecting my fertility). Even my DH questionned how it was possible!


----------



## outlier

My ds was conceived 6 days after our one dtd of that cycle.


----------



## jillmamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texasfarmom* 
In reply to the OP, I conceived DD by DTD 5 days prior to O. I told my husband I was sure we were safe b/c O was several days away. We were being careful do to insurance not kicking in for a preg. for another few days...turns out we had a beautiful baby 9 months later!









Same here!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yentroc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jillmamma* 
Same here!








_Posted via Mobile Device_

Yep, I was back and forth about having another baby and was sure that 5 days before O would be safe. Nope. I have my sweet boy now to prove it.


----------



## TrishWSU

Quote:


Originally Posted by *outlier* 
My ds was conceived 6 days after our one dtd of that cycle.









Same here (sadly I m/c, though.) And I learned the very important lesson about why they tell you to use more spermacide every time have sex when using a diaphram...cause after the 4th time in one day apparently that spermacide just isn't effective anymore (um, yeah, there was some alcohol involved in this







...times 1-3 I put some in but the fourth time I figured it wouldn't be an issue, oops!) O was confirmed 6 days after this by thermal shift.


----------



## lizy35

Have similar problem had sex on cd 8 then cd 10 felt cramps and discharge like mucas had sex on cd 8 my periods are short 25 days. Started my periods on the 5 may took 5 days. According to the chart i am supposed to be ovoluate tommorow. Am comfused


----------

